# Tomcat aus Netbeans heraus starten schlägt fehl



## Yuha (18. Mai 2015)

Ich verwende die aktuelleste Netbeans Version 8.0.2 und Tomcat 7.0.62.
Ich habe Tomcat entpackt und in Netbeans als Server definiert. Wenn ich  allerdings den Tomcat starte, wird mir in der Console gesagt



> Der Befehl "127.0.0.1" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder
> konnte nicht gefunden werden.



kann mir jemand von euch sagen, weshalb ich den Tomcat nicht starten kann?

Ich verwende Windows 8. Standard-Manager also admin / admin. Starten tue  ich ihn über den das Kontextmenü aus der Server-Registerseite von  Netbeans heraus. Mit Standardport 8080. 

P.S. Ich verwende JDK 1.8


----------



## stg (18. Mai 2015)

Schau mal hier:
Error starting Tomcat from NetBeans - '127.0.0.1*' is not recognized as an internal or external command - Stack Overflow


----------

